# So what shall I get?



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
This is a squeal to my last post...
I decided to use Dark Elves. So what shall I get first? 
Apart from the Codex (shall get that asap). What models?
Tau112


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Get the flippin battalion. It's got a lot of good stuffs. Following that, A dreadlord on a Cold One, and have him lead a Cold One unit. That'd be my reccomendation.

I have the dex but no army (I got that and decided to play Wood Elves XP)


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree, a batallion would be an outstanding way to start.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Battalions are always a good way to start. You get a decent sized starter force thats easy to intergrate into a bigger army, at a large discount of what it would cost you to buy seperatly.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Get the Battalion.
Followed by two Characters: A Lord and a Sorceress.
Another box of Spearmen (to bulk out the ones you get in the Battalion).
A Hydra.

This gives you a Force that can do a little bit of everything. Play test with it and decide if you want more firepower, more combat prowess, more magic, more clever tactics.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

i'd go for 2 battalions honestly... that'll give you all the corsairs & warriors you'll need for a good while, plus you'll be able to take a meaningful number of knights.

you should be able to build from that lot;
- 30 strong spear unit
- 26 repearter xbows
- 2x 20 corsairs
- 10 knights

add a sorceress on foot (never on a cold one!) and perhaps the lokir fellheart models & a mounted dreadlord. maybe even an assassin to try out?

that would keep you busy for a good while, and give you a solid basic force. from there you can add pretty much anything! another box of warriors to bulk up that spear unit, another set of corsairs if you discover you really like them...
go for some exotic stuff like a pair of bolt throwers & hydra!
look into one of the 'elite' regiments like black guard, executioners or witch elves.

cheers!


----------



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, once I save up enough for a battalion, codex and rulebook ill tell youhow it goes.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah. I wanted to add my bit.

If you ever get offered a gift and fancy "super heroes" go for Malekith. He is insanely powerful. For one, he isn't affected by multiple wound attacks. I think he has a armor save of +1. Not to mention his Black Dragon. He may cost 930 points (on his dragon) but as a Level 4 Wizard and a kick ass warrior, nothing much is going to stand in his way. Even Kroq-Gar of the Lizardmen would struggle (No Ultimate Predator help).

On another note, Morathi is another great Lord. She too is a Lv.4 Wizard, can choose from two different weapons. Plus, I think she is the only "Lord" I know of who can buy magic items. 100 points as well.

Expensive tho. Malekith the Witch King is £36. Morathi is £15.50, pretty cheap for such a powerful Lord.


----------

